# Iowa Gathering!!!



## smokebuzz (Jul 18, 2008)

July 25-27, at Saylorville Lake ,Cherry Glen camp grouds. remeber everynoe is welcome, even the Soda'ns
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





If ya need details, directions or what ever, pm/email me and i get you my cell#, for the finer directions details


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jul 18, 2008)

BUMP!

I'm swappin' vehicles with my brother for this.....his p/u will carry a lot more wood and camping gear than my taurus will.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....although, the taurus thinks it's a p/u....it carried home some more cherry logs last nite.....hehe.

L8r,
Eric


----------



## ron50 (Jul 18, 2008)

You guys are going to have a great time.

Folks: If you can, you should make it there. You are in for some mighty fine eating as some of SMF's most accomplished smokers will be there putting out great Q. Oh and I am sure there might be just a few adult beverages to go along with the food ;)


Buzz: Don;t forget the pics although you can leave the belly shots out this time.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jul 18, 2008)

_*AMEN on that!*_


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 18, 2008)

That was one of our planned events that weekend, profile shots,  guess the gut contest for a prize


----------



## tbone2k (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, i'm glad i tripped over this.  Thats only a week away.  and i have the weekend off.  

hmmmm  wonder if i can get a sitter.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 20, 2008)

Bring kids along, i'll have my 9 and 11 y.o. dots with me, they got a playground right where we are camping, along with the shower house


----------



## tbone2k (Jul 21, 2008)

Saylorville..  thats by des moines right.???


----------



## walking dude (Jul 21, 2008)

yea, up by johnston........


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't forget batteries for your cameras!!


----------



## walking dude (Jul 21, 2008)

this first link, show the lake.......cherryglen is just south, on the number 7 area on the east side of the lake on this map

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Jo...::d::25:::::/e

stay on 415 till you come to the cherryglenn exit to the right.........take it on into the park, we are in loop C, camping sites 71, 73, 75, 77


----------



## walking dude (Jul 21, 2008)

on my list curlygurl, on my list


----------

